# :: ECS Tuning :: Aluminum Oil Filter Housing Cap - Audi 3.0T/3.2L



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

The factory oil filter housing cap on your Audi doesn't jive with the rest of the engine bay's fine materials. The super-slick black billet aluminum cap by ECS corrects this oversight, while adding another dimension of increased longevity, durability, and ease of use.

Machined from solid T6061-T6 aluminum, the housing cover is black anodized for hardness and performance styling. The integral 21mm hex head makes it easy to remove and torque the cover using a common wrench size, eliminating the need to purchase a special-sized socket. For convenience, the cover has the correct tightening torque prominently etched in white, and uses the stock filter cartridge and sealing o-ring, requiring no special seal or gasket.

With this product, ECS Tuning R&D has thoroughly addressed the concern for oil housing cover cracks and leaks without overlooking your engine bay aesthetics.

Features List:


Rugged cover is CNC-machined from 6061-T6 solid aluminum to precise dimensions
Integral 21mm hex makes removal/tightening easy using this common wrench size
Black anodized finish is attractive and durable
Torque specifications etched in white for easy reference

*Oil Slick*

*Click HERE to order or for more information*











Fits:
Make(s): Audi
Model(s): A7 A4 A5 S4 S5 A6 Q5 Q7
Submodel(s): 3.0T / 3.2L
Chassis: B7 B8 C6 C7

Application Note: _To prevent damage and ensure a leak-free oil change, ECS Tuning recommends tightening the filter housing cover to the specified torque of 25Nm (18 ft-lb)_

Let me know if you have any questions. 

Jason


----------

